# Lily of the Valley



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm cleaning out a flower bed that is being over run with lily of the valley.
Any one interested in some? It's just coming up now.

I would trade for any food-type item to grow. Heirloom seeds etc. 
Any interest?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I would love to work out a swap with you and I'm nearby -- 15050. In fact, we're going to the Rogers flea market tomorrow if you happen to be in the area! We could trade you some interesting tomato plants -- DBF has an heirloom paste he's been growing out for generations that's real nice. I have some 'Amazon chocolates' which are like Brandywines on steroids! LMK if we can work something out ...


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't make the flea market, and too old school to know what 15050 is...
You can never have too many tomatoes!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

PM me with your address and whether you'll be available tomorrow ... maybe we can work something out if you're not too far from Rogers! I won't be home until late tonight (heading to work) but I'll leave you a message when I get in. Thanks!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I would love some. If you still have any left. Thanks!


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Woodpecker! I just traded with you and sent you some daffodils!
lol
What else can we trade?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Sorry we weren't able to arrange a meet-up in time. I guess that leaves more for the rest! Thanks anyway!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

FCLady said:


> Woodpecker! I just traded with you and sent you some daffodils!
> lol
> What else can we trade?


I know lol! What are you interested in?


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Woodpecker - what else are you growing in your garden this year? Any thing new or different? or something I might not have?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I looked around my yard today and saw that they are coming back. Thank you anyway!


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

The lily of the valley are starting to bloom. If anyone is still interested there are a few more coming...


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I love lily of the valley...just a little note...it is poison...put it in a safe place.


----------

